#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  E-Commerce impacts on our society

## Bhavya

E-Commerce has become a very popular method carried out electronically on the internet rather than at a physical location.The advent of e-commerce has had both positive and negative effects on our society.


*Positive effects*

Convenience Allow Disabled & Elderly people to shop through onlineTime savingMore information Availability & we can do price comparisonNew businesses can quickly reach their customers24/7 servicegreater choiceGlobal Marketplace


*Negative Effects* 

UnemploymentUncertaintySecurity issues & customer trust problemsNO direct communication & Product experience Delay in delivery


Can we neglect the negative effects and just focus on the positive effects?

How can we change the negativity into positivity ?

----------

